# The boys



## Charlie Horse Acres (Jul 17, 2008)

These are two horses that I purchased to rescue thanks to the help of CMHR. I wanted to share thier before and after pics. CMHR is the wonderful group of people I have worked with and they know how much these poor boys have gone through.

Dizzy one week after I brought him home oct 07







Dizzy in his winter woolies this May 08






Dizzy before his eye sergury oct 07






Dizzy one day after his eye sergury july 08






Dizzy and his pretty face today july 08






Dezzy one week after I brought him home oct 07






Dezzy in his winter woolies this may 08






Dezzy lookin fat and sassy jul 08






Thanks to the efforts of the JR KSHA we were able to afford the sergury to fix Dizzy's eye. That assitance also made it more financially affordable so I could then pay to get Dezzy gelded. Dezzy is being trained and rehabilitated to be sold to a good home. Dizzy is in his forever home.

Thank you CMHR for making it possible for me to rescue these beautiful boys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on these boys. They are looking good! They sure have beautiful manes.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Jul 17, 2008)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Thanks for posting on these boys. They are looking good! They sure have beautiful manes.


Dizzy's is so thick that it actually hangs on both sides and looks like a full mane on both sides. Here is a picture I caught of him shaking it. I am going to hate thinning it if we decide to show him.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 18, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]Di, thank you so much for the update on these guys... I have been following their progress since October and wishing them the best. They are looking beautiful and I am so happy to see that Dizzy was able to get his eye surgery. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Thank you so much for all that you have done for these guys!!!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Jul 21, 2008)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Di, thank you so much for the update on these guys... I have been following their progress since October and wishing them the best. They are looking beautiful and I am so happy to see that Dizzy was able to get his eye surgery. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]Thank you so much for all that you have done for these guys!!!! [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Shannon,

I love braggin about my little guys but the real reason I posted this was to make sure that everyone saw and understood that this would never have happened if it had not been for CMHR. That is the real reason I decided to post. You all are angels and I feel privileged to be a part of what you are doing. When I take the little guys to shows I tell anyone who stops to pet them that I was able to rescue them due to CMHR. I have given the websight out a dozen times when I am showing my little ones off and I am glad to do it. It is the most amazing feeling to be able to actually do something positive when so often you feel helpless. YOU make that possible.

Thank you


----------

